# Looking for Juice in Dubai



## Kaizer (20/5/16)

Anybody knows where one can get some juices in Dubai? My brother is there for the weekend and needs to get some juices please.


----------



## Wrathserver (20/5/16)

Maybe? https://www.vapeinuae.com/

Doesn't look like they ship over weekends.

Also Give this a go: https://www.reddit.com/r/dubai/comments/3v9nwt/vapers_of_dubai_where_do_you_buy_your_ingredients/

Also Read http://www.ecigssa.co.za/dubai-and-vape.t21843/#post-363248

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wrathserver (20/5/16)

Just what i found with some google search but maybe @Hardtail1969 can assist?
*
*

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

